# Best Blanks version of ironall not peeling off



## gracefuldesigns (Jun 1, 2007)

I have ruined around 10 onesies with the paper I bought from Best Blanks.com, it was suppose to be iron all, and the paper has a light green on the back. The design does not all come off, even though it is flaming hot when I peel it, and then it cracks after a wash. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've never heard of ironall with a light green line on the back. Are you sure it's the same paper?

What kind of heat press are you using? 

What temperature, time, and pressure are you using?


----------



## gracefuldesigns (Jun 1, 2007)

It was purchased from Best Blanks, and it is light green writing on the back. I am using a home iron with foil underneath the shirt to trap the heat. I press for 2 minutes, and then peel quickly.


----------



## snmindustries (May 15, 2007)

iron the onsie first and get it hot, then put the paper on and iron it and it hsould peel easier.

slimm


----------



## polomac (Jun 27, 2006)

The jet flex iron all translution everlast ironall papers ..is a green light blue color on the back.There is no writing or lines, it is a sloid color. What yopu are using i don't thing is a ironall type paper.If there writing on the back it is not any of the brands made by the same company. Before starting any project with a new paper ..you should always test to see pressure and heat.For every tranfsfer paper is different than the directions.


----------



## howrdstern (May 7, 2007)

a home iron isn't gonna give you great results with any paper.


----------



## TS1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I have used BestBlanks paper for over 5 years using a heatpress, epson printer with no problem, great color, no fading after 50 and more washes. But I recently got some new paper from them only this batch is the worst. Part of the transfer sticks and the other part is blotchy where it hasn't stuck. Press from 385 to 400 degrees for 19 sec and longer. Called BestBlanks and they haven't had any problems that they are aware of. Has anyone else have this problem? Have you contacted them before it seems like this is all new to them. I have tried IronAll and the color is bright at first but after the first wash it is faded like it has been worn for years. Called them also and they don't have an answer for me, but they are aware of the problem. Is there a paper out there we can get the results we all want...transfers, bright and no fading???


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I also doubt that is ironall...remember ironall is the name one vendor gives the paper which I understand is made by hyatt innovative solutions. also the comment about home iron is dead on...I don't believe you will get good results with home iron ...you cannot get the consistent pressure/temp that is needed


----------



## signafu (Aug 25, 2007)

What is the best paper at the most resonable price?


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I had the same problem with t/p with green writing on the back. I just couldn't peel it, and sometimes after struggling to get it started, it would rip mid-way in peeling! Very frustrating, believe me, I know! However, the IronAll paper is a greenish-blue solid color on the back -- no writing. I've done a few shirts with it now, and it peels like butter. Sometimes I barely need to peel at all -- when the platen goes up, the paper is already half off by itself!

I have used a clothing press in the past in lieu of a commercial press, and believe me, you can't get the same quality result without a real, commercial press. I thought my initial presses were good until I bought the JP12, and saw the difference -- the transfer really gets into the weave of the fabric which just isn't possible with a hand iron.

Sounds to me like you should ditch that paper, and consider an alternative. Good luck!  

Melissa


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Wish I could answer your question about what is the best paper. I'm new to the Forums, so I've been researching myself. Seems like everyone has a paper they like best -- some like ProWorld 501 or IronAll (and it's many names: Everlast, SuperSoft, etc.) Badalou just tested a new stretchable t/p called Jet-Pro, I believe, from Neenah (his new video is available on YouTube). It's available at Coastal Business. The colors appear more vibrant than the IronAll, and his wash test looked good too. I am hoping this new paper is the solution we've all been waiting for. I'm placing an order tomorrow for it (hubby's gonna kill me -- it's the 3rd paper I've ordered recently -- with each, hoping for a better result!)

Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

I use the soft transfer paper from Dharmatrading.com, and have been using it for a few years now. The only time I ever had a problem with it (and it was a problem peeling) was really my fault -- I had stored it too long, in my garage (cold & damp). 

Using a home iron isn't ideal but, it can be done with good results. I used a home iron when I first started playing around and testing out t-shirts. I've never used (and haven't ever heard of using) foil underneath. You need a hard surface -- like a bread board covered with a pillow case.

I used a dry iron, not a steam iron, so that there was no issue with the holes making marks. You need to use a lot of pressure -- hold the iron down for about 3 seconds in each place. Then, continue to iron over the whole transfer in a ciruclar motion, with heavy pressure, for at least another minute...maybe up to 3 minutes. 

Also, place a piece of parchment paper over the transfer (you can find this in any grocery store).


----------



## Rhondastiffarm (Sep 10, 2016)

Using a hot 50 heat press I've tried several brands /types of paper with no luck very little image is transferring I'm now using laser light trim free 15-03215. Ranging heat from 330 to 355 30 to 35 seconds! HELP!!!!!


----------

